# looking yotes, striped skunk, ***** and the like



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

any them vermin you kill and don't want give me call 
lookin for some to add to my taxidermy collection
you can reach me at 801-850-2173 chris york
thanks for your help!


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you willing to pay anything for em?? Do you want the whole animal or just the tanned hide?


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

same :?:


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i can discount on bird work, whole


----------



## takem (Feb 6, 2010)

I enjoy trapping and ***** and skunks are easy to trap if you want a couple wher are you from


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

i'm located in springville, i've tried traping but the only thing i can catch are muskrats


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

go try putting some traps by the north springville exit. I'm sure you'll catch a handful of ***** there.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

so far nothing what should i use for bait, bought some **** sent stuff from sportsmans wharehouse


----------



## crjeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

Try some fish, honey, corn, bacon, meat and see what happens


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Tuna Fish


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

went and checked the trap the dog food was gone and most the peanut butter, trap was still set, so i now set it so the trigger is on the bottom and dowsed the back of the bucket with bbq sause hope this works better.musta been rats er something to not set the conibear off


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

went back and found mouse droppings in the trap, what next should I relocate the trap? i've seen raccoon tracks maybe 200 yards from the trap but there are no large trees to set the trap in. or should i just start setting mouse traps and get rid of the problem lol


----------

